# Sexing locusts



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, I ordered a bag of locusts and got three adults in it. I just wondered if anyone would be able to tell me what sex they are

1









2









3









Thanks for any replies


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

Here ya go I did this a while ago :2thumb:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/917836-how-sex-locusts-pic-heavy.html

Hope it helps : victory:


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

I think the middle one is a female and then the other two are males. I will have a look at their abdomens tomorrow to double check


----------

